# Game of 2012.



## tommers (Dec 24, 2012)

Let's hear em. I would put a poll up but I'm round the in laws and on the phone.

I'll start you off with walking dead, FTL and Warlock: master of the arcane.

If I had to pick one : FTL.

GO!


----------



## Supine (Dec 24, 2012)

I would have said Borderland 2 but FarCry 3 might have just edged it.


----------



## Firky (Dec 25, 2012)

Nothing, like films there's nothing this year that has stood out as especially good for me.

I like the new aftermath expansion pack for BF3 but that does not really count.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2012)

i'm not sure i have a game of the year but  stuff like Borderlands 2, Torchlight II, Dishonored and Far Cry 3 all went down well

i also really wanted to play kawata shoujo  but never got round to it

i do want to play assassins creed 3   but for some reason i can't   bring myself to buy it


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 25, 2012)

Big game year..

1st. XCOM.

Diablo III was OK, and I liked Dishonoured a lot.


----------



## Chz (Dec 25, 2012)

In terms of hours sunk into it, Tribes Ascend so far. Not to say Far Cry 3 or Dishonored (it's a proper title and spelled the American way) were bad at all, but there's zero replay. It's been a very FPS year and the best non-FPS so far has been Torchlight 2.


----------



## snadge (Dec 25, 2012)

As a PvPer that hates twitch PvP (ala CoD etc) and much prefer strategy and tactics, I'm going for Guild Wars 2.

I would have mentioned Mists of Pandaria (WoW) but PvP in WoW is just a grindfest where gear>class>skill and needs too many hours spent just keeping up with gear upgrades, shame really as the PvP is unique.


----------



## golightly (Dec 25, 2012)

I really like FTL, and Dishonoured and Dead Souls have both been good in their ways, but I think that Bordelands 2 does it for me, though.  It's a shame that a sequel is the game that sticks in my mind rather than a totally new game.


----------



## captainmission (Dec 26, 2012)

i've really enjoyed the secret world. It's a nice variation on the standard mmo. The skill systems quite novel, the story telling in an mmo suceeds in a swtor didn't, it's a game that's not afraid to be hard and the investigation/puzzle missions are a lot of fun.

they recently dropped the subscription fee so its a good time to try it out.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2012)

For me it's a tight call between Xcom, Dishonoured and FarCry 3.........


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 26, 2012)

2012 has mostly been about playing Q4 2011 games for me (notably Skyrim and ME3), but of the small handful of 2012 games I've played to any degree, I'd say the ones that stand out are Torchlight II, Endless Space, and The Secret World, and now that TSW has gone f2p I'll be getting back into it again.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 26, 2012)

Farcry 3

no other game has made me want to finish it in a week.


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2012)

I wish I played enough new releases a year to be able to comment - last game I bought on release was Skyrim, and I haven't played any 2012 releases.

This could be a whole different kind of review of course, but the games I would have bought based on user feedback had I been able to buy anything I wanted, would have been The Walking Dead, Farcry 3. and Dishonoured, all of which looked really great.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 27, 2012)

humm walking dead is cheap on steam...


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2012)

Epona - my wife bought me the spiderweb pack for xmas. Lots of very old style RPGs. Had a go at 'geneforge' last night which is from 2002. It's very good, basic graphics but an interesting take on things. 

The whole pack is about 20 quid in the sale, but that's 10 games or something. Sure you can get the individual ones for not much at all and they are massive. Could be worth a shot?

I'm like you, it takes a lot to make me want to spend cash on an actual new release.

And.... grimrock is 2.99 today....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 27, 2012)

saw that pack.  you need to know  thart   all the games of that series are good before laying down that price


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2012)

Or just evaluate em.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 27, 2012)

also i got myself grimrock


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 27, 2012)

Dishonored was great fun. I really need to go back through the campaign and be a bit more stealthy though


----------



## Sunray (Dec 27, 2012)

Skyrim is amazing, I held off getting it as I was a bit New Vegas'd out and its the same engine, but they ploughed in some serious work to make it look totally amazing. Some of the stories and little hidden missions are great, just let down by the combat system which is very clunky.

Borderlands 2 would be but it was very buggy and one of the bugs they clearly was to do with loot as I got one unique item in the entire 1st play through and I think I did every single mission I could find. They rectified it and in way of compensation gave me 10 golden keys (which also might be a bug), but that made it go too far the other way, the 1st two out of the chest were weapons that I think I could beat the game up to and beyond the level cap. e.g. 38000 damage rocket with three ammo and 2.9 reload speed.

But I think that the best game of 2012 without any shadow of doubt was Batman Arkam City.  This is a masterpiece.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 27, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> also i got myself grimrock


Grimrock is in the Humble Bundle this year btw, which is where I got it.


----------



## golightly (Dec 27, 2012)

i didn't really consider Skyrim as it came out in 2011.  Arkham City is in my 'to be played' list so it might become my favourite game of 2012 yet.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 27, 2012)

Ah, I thought Skyrim was very early this year, but it was November 2011.

Been really thinking and there nothing out there to touch the sheer brilliance of Arkham city.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 27, 2012)

Best game of 2012? Journey.


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Ah, I thought Skyrim was very early this year, but it was November 2011.
> 
> Been really thinking and there nothing out there to touch the sheer brilliance of Arkham city.



Arkham city was also 2011.


----------



## golightly (Dec 27, 2012)

tommers said:


> Arkham city was also 2011.


 
Dang!


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2012)

We can just make it games we played in 2012.  Nobody's going to tell us off. 

In which case. Dark souls. Obviously.


----------



## golightly (Dec 27, 2012)

tommers said:


> We can just make it games we played in 2012. Nobody's going to tell us off.


 
All right then.  Quake!


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh yeah.  Good point.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 27, 2012)

tommers said:


> Arkham city was also 2011.


 
Damn it was too, just took me a while to get around to playing it and skyrim.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 27, 2012)

tommers said:


> We can just make it games we played in 2012. Nobody's going to tell us off.
> 
> In which case. Dark souls. Obviously.


 
Oh.. in that case Dawn of War and Company of Heroes !!


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2012)

It's chaos.


----------



## agricola (Dec 28, 2012)

Another vote for FTL.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 28, 2012)

I would say for presentation, graphics  and overall mentalness, Max Payne 3 is a decent linear shooter but no more than that. 

Played nothing really truly outstanding this year, all last year for me.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Dec 28, 2012)

Walking Dead as previously mentioned or Sleeping dogs (i.e true crime hong kong)


----------



## golightly (Dec 29, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Played nothing really truly outstanding this year, all last year for me.


 
I would agree. I haven't played Farcry 3, X-com or Walking Dead so I don't have any views about them as yet. No doubt I'll be touting them as the games of 2013.


----------



## yield (Dec 29, 2012)

agricola said:


> Another vote for FTL.


Same here. FTL just beats XCOM.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 29, 2012)

Journey


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 29, 2012)

I got free copies of Far Cry 3 and Sleeping Dogs with my laptop, really looking forward to (eventually, possibly by the end of next year ) playing them. And The Walking Dead, which has been sitting in my library since the autumn sale. And Journey, which has been sat on my PS3 for well over 6 months.

Wedded to Skyrim.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 29, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> And Journey, which has been sat on my PS3 for well over 6 months.


 
Play Journey in the very near future.  It's only 2 hours or so to complete, and it's brilliant.  Seriously it dispenses with so much that would seem essential to computer games, like death and competition, and still works.  Make sure you play it with the ps3 online, as the multi player is brilliant also, and moving*.

*a friend wept whilst playing it. Mescaline was involved apparently though.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 29, 2012)

for me its between bf3 and gw2. love them both but for different reasons


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 29, 2012)

i loved gw2  but  i never got  social enough to really  get into it  and soloing  sorta  begins to drag.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 29, 2012)

My top three are Halo 4, Super Mario Land 3DS, New Super Mario Bros U.


----------



## JimW (Dec 29, 2012)

Crusader Kings II for me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dishonoured , Far cry 3 and sleeping dogs for me.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 30, 2012)

tommers said:


> Arkham city was also 2011.


If you've got a Mac, it's December 2012! 

On which basis, Borderlands 2. So far. As none of the others've reached a platform I can access


----------



## Sunray (Dec 31, 2012)

The walking dead is good, but its also somewhat short for the 20 quid and if you were waiting for each episode... not really strong enough game episode to episode.  Not sure where it stands.  The puzzles were trivial at best, the real time bit often thrown at you at such chaotic moments, I often died as my hands weren't on the controls.  Not close to GOTY at all.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2012)

The gameplay bits were poor, but the story and the way it dragged you into its world more than made up for it IMO.

The puzzles and combat were just there to break stuff up.


----------

